# 2011 Tokyo Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

A lackluster economy and struggling auto sales over the past few years have really hurt the Tokyo Motor Show, but that will change this year. While financial collapse is still in the headlines and the Japanese auto industry continues to emerge from the earthquake and tsunami earlier this year, one car will put the Tokyo front and center: the Toyota FT-86.

While there will be numerous debuts from the big Japanese automakers (including Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Mazda and Subaru), the focus will be on the big T's new affordable sports car; a vehicle that was crafted to rebrand Toyota. And let's also not forget it's Subaru sibling, the BRZ, which is also expected to make it's official debut in Tokyo.

More: *2011 Tokyo Motor Show Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry I'm late w/posting this. More info at TOKYO MOTOR SHOW WEB SITE. If you're planing a trip to Japan soon and you like cars, try to allocate at least 2 days to the show. The show runs December 3rd thru 11th which unfortunately means a plane ticket there at the last minute will likely be pricey.

Pointer to my post about 2009 TMS at Mark your calendars: Tokyo Motor Show 2009: Oct 24 to Nov 4.

I did go in 09 when it became much smaller (almost all the foreign to Japan automakers (i.e. GM, Ford, Mercedes, BMW, Citreon, etc.) pulled out. However from LIST OF EXHIBITORS | TOKYO MOTOR SHOW, it looks like they're back. The venue has changed from Makuhari Messe to Tokyo Big Sight.

Every TMS I've been to has been great (have attended 3x) from both the eye candy POV as well as being able to see all sorts of components from various vendors ranging from fuel injectors to sensors to differentials to cut open transmissions to door panels to gauge clusters and more.


----------

